
Where Will NASA Go in the Age of Trump? - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/12/science/nasa-donald-trump-moon-mars.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
exabrial
Personally, I hope back to doing large-scale science and engineering projects
again! I loved the era of the shuttle, the moon landings, and to a lesser
extent the probes and rovers.

